# Farrier over trim, horse very sore



## BlairandAzria (13 January 2015)

As title really, farrier came Friday horse was sore, so gave a bute over night. Saturday morning horse went out as usual but when he came in he was very sore. Was fidgeting in his back legs lifting one then the other, looked very uncomfortable in himself.  He is currently been on 2 bute morning and night for the last couple of days, in over night on big woodpellet bed on rubber mats then going out during the day into the 'lami' soft wood chip paddock.  He is comfortable in the paddock and in his bed, he is clearly not happy walking the 100 metres between the two on concrete. 

My question is this, how long after an over trim do hooves start to harden and recover?  Vet has advised to reduce bute down to one, twice a day. (Worried about ulcers I think) But he isn't happy at that level at the moment. 

I've never ever had a farrier over trim before (first time ever I was un able to attend with the farrier - lesson learnt ) so does anyone have any advice or knows what to do for the best, is it simply a waiting game now?


----------



## Goldenstar (13 January 2015)

Yes it's a waiting game .
It must be pretty bad for him to be lame on four bute a day.
It was a trim of a normally unshod horse not a removal of shoes and a trim wasn't it


----------



## BlairandAzria (13 January 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes it's a waiting game .
It must be pretty bad for him to be lame on four bute a day.
It was a trim of a normally unshod horse not a removal of shoes and a trim wasn't it
		
Click to expand...

Yes he's been barefoot for 7 years!  Never ever been footy before, he's clearly really uncomfortable on his feet. He's Pottery, shifting his weight from back legs, lifting front feet every so often,  when i pick up his feet his other legs tremble.  I know I'm anthropomorphising but he is definitely looking sad and unhappy. 

Is is possible that it is something else other than a very short trim, ie could be a touch of lami?


----------



## spookypony (13 January 2015)

It would have to be seriously short...do you have any pictures? I would treat as if laminitis, just in case, and ask vet. It might not be common in January, but also not impossible.


----------



## Penny Eater (13 January 2015)

Do the feet look a lot shorter than usual? The farrier would have had to take off a hell of a lot to make the horse that sore, unless there was some underlying inflammation there anyway (laminitis possibly?) If he's got laminitis I'd leave him in and not move him until he seems more comfortable. Has the vet been out to him? They should be able to tell if it's just over-trimming or something else. 
If just over-trimming could you pad his feet with foam pads and duck tape for the walk to the paddock?


----------



## BlairandAzria (13 January 2015)

I will take pictures tonight. 

Vet has been seen him, says that yes his toes have been taken back a lot  shorter than normal, however,  he thinks like you do, that it shouldn't be making him 'that'sore.  Horse reacted to hoof testers on all four hooves, but more so on the hinds. 

If I keep him in, isn't it likely to delay the hardening process of his feet? 

Horse is tb, not overweight, but he is 16 now so thinking about testing for Cushings?


----------



## Britestar (13 January 2015)

Treat as laminitic. If it is, you are going to do much more damage getting him to move.


----------



## Maesfen (13 January 2015)

Definitely reduce the bute as your vet says, 4 a day is far too much except in very dire circumstances and I would also keep in on a good bed for a few days on hay/haylage only or the minimum you need to get any supplements in.  His feet will harden off just by moving around (if it is just been trimmed too far back) especially on a pellet bed as that is harder than a straw/shavings bed.  You could also (if a suitable yard) allow free range over the concrete yard while you muck him out which will introduce the hardness gently to him.
Has he altered the angles at all as that would make him sore too particularly at his age?


----------



## Equi (13 January 2015)

It took my horse a good week to start walking normally again. The farrier would not pick up the phone and blocked me the ass. He was very very sore, you would have thought he was cut off from the knee down the way he walked, and he is a spritly 5yo who runs everywhere. I know it was the farrier because he was his normal self until the farrier then literally 5mins later couldn't walk.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 January 2015)

No harm to treat it like lami just in case .
Over trimming all four feet can make a horse spectacularly sore .
I would be restricting movement and keep on a deep bed .
A worse case senario is they strain their backs or something else trying to save their feet.


----------



## BlairandAzria (13 January 2015)

Farrier has brought the toe back to try to get him weight bearing more on his frogs and try to improve his heels. It is clearly too much for the horse. 

Have reduced the bute already so he's now on one morning and night to take the edge off until Friday, when we re-assess. I think if there is no improvement by Friday vet is thinking about xray of feet.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 January 2015)

BlairandAzria said:



			Farrier has brought the toe back to try to get him weight bearing more on his frogs and try to improve his heels. It is clearly too much for the horse. 

Have reduced the bute already so he's now on one morning and night to take the edge off until Friday, when we re-assess. I think if there is no improvement by Friday vet is thinking about xray of feet.
		
Click to expand...

I think X-rays would be wise if he's not better by Friday .


----------



## Ronalda (14 January 2015)

BlairandAzria said:



			I will take pictures tonight. 

Vet has been seen him, says that yes his toes have been taken back a lot  shorter than normal, however,  he thinks like you do, that it shouldn't be making him 'that'sore.
		
Click to expand...

The shorter toe reduces the total footprint and as the loading down the bone column of each leg is a constant there will be a greater load per unit area of the whole sole and therefore correspondingly more load on the heel. Are you with me?

So I'm saying that shortening the toe has to be done gradually so as not to overload the heel. This will be compounded if the rear most bearing surface of the heel is not back as far as it should be, as with an underrun heel that has not been brought back when the toe was brought back.


----------



## BlairandAzria (15 January 2015)

That's really interesting thank you Ronalda.   Horse is looking more comfortable yesterday and today, so fingers crossed were over the worst now.


----------



## albertpetersson6 (15 January 2015)

I think its Laminitis for sure. I suggest continuous veterinary attention for your horse until he is fully cured. You must ask your vet to take some radiographs (X-rays) of your horse&#8217;s feet to determine the degree of rotation of the pedal bone within the hoof. You must always see that you trim the hoof according to the degree of rotation of the pedal bone. Until you are able to get veterinary attention, feed hay only.


----------

